# My new business dog walking services



## sitnpaws (Feb 17, 2014)

hi there,

I started on my new Sit `n Paws is a unique business committed to providing your beloved pet with the finest pet care services. Founded in 2014, our team of professional pet caregivers have proudly served pet owners and their loyal companions with compassion, love, and our expertise to ensure your pet remains healthy and happy whilst in our care and in your absence.

here is the website

Sit 'n Paws

here the facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/sitandpaw

thank you

Laura


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## sitnpaws (Feb 17, 2014)

thank you


----------



## NMABA (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovely website! Very professional. Good luck with your business


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

"our qualified team" What qualifications?


----------



## sitnpaws (Feb 17, 2014)

level 1, 2, 3, qualifications.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck with your new business :biggrin: my sister has a dog walking business and she is quite successful she loves it :biggrin: x x x


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

just one thing i wasnt clear about.

are you advertising a dog pet sitting service for people going away on holiday where the dog is left alone apart from when you turn up to walk and feed the dog?

sorry if i got the wrong end of the stick, i read it a few times to be clear on that


----------



## sitnpaws (Feb 17, 2014)

hi.

Do you go to work all day leaving your dog in the house and feel guilty? We are here to help! We offer short or long walks, at very reasonable prices.

and it doesn't say holiday. only work.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> just one thing i wasnt clear about.
> 
> are you advertising a dog pet sitting service for people going away on holiday where the dog is left alone apart from when you turn up to walk and feed the dog?
> 
> sorry if i got the wrong end of the stick, i read it a few times to be clear on that


 

Does read like that doesn't it?


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck with your business venture


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Does read like that doesn't it?


I've had couple requests to turn up someone's house to visit their home alone dog while they were on holiday

I turned them down after politely explaining why that would be detrimental to their dog from a health and safety and behavioral and toileting and medical point of view so it wasn't something I was happy to do


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> I've had couple requests to turn up someone's house to visit their home alone dog while they were on holiday
> 
> I turned them down after politely explaining why that would be detrimental to their dog from a health and safety and behavioral and toileting and medical point of view so it wasn't something I was happy to do


I had a chap that wanted me to look in on his dog every Friday night as he was away all night. No way!!!!


----------



## sitnpaws (Feb 17, 2014)

its work day not holidays. I wouldn't do that to the dog on its own in the house when someone is away on holiday.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Best of luck 

One thing I was intrigued by - am I right that it's £60 for a night of looking after a dog? I think I might have this wrong but if that's what you charge, I'll have to put my charges up


----------

